# Fertilizer For Vivarium Plants ??



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

My 18x18x24 vivarium has been up and running for almost 4 months now. It is heavily planted with Salaginella, some java moss, climbing Ficus, several bromeliads, and a small aracea-type plant. Initially everything took off and the tank was plush and green under the "Lights Of America" CF unit. Though I continue to see growth, I also notice that there is some very slight yellowing of the leaves in both the Ficus and the Salaginella. Substrate is the recommended mix from Black Jungle purchased at the Atlanta Frog Day back in November. Could my vivarium be in need of fertilizer? I mist it heavily with spring water (69cents a gallon at Walmart) about every other day. The frogs are doing well. If fertilizer is warranted, then what is the recommended strength? Can I use Peters or Miracle-grow?? And at what dilution?
George


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

It sounds to me like your in need of some nutrient. perhaps you should do a lill research into nurtient deficienies on google and see if you can identify what might be wrong. Tthen itll be a lto easier to figure out what you need to give them. 

Matt


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Everyone will tell you frog droppings and dead ffs will be enough and normally it is but Dyna grow is a safe fertilizer (i am pretty sure) black jungle sells it. I would spot fertilize with dyna grow just to be safe


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How high is the humidity?


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Humidity is always above 80%. Often higher during the mornings after the temp drop at night (down to 68F) and until the lights raise the temperature. Sides of the vivarium usually have condensation on them. Front glass stays relatively dry due to to the built-in ventilation holes below the doors. 
Some of the original Salaginella has lost some of its color but there is much new growth around the perimeter that is spreading and looks to be healthy and green. The java moss growing directly on the substrate is holding its own but where it has spread onto wood it has really taken off and looks much more vibrant. Apparently the moss seems to do better on the wood substrate. That is why I kind of suspect that the substrate mix is lower in available nutrients. New growth on the climbing fig shows some slight loss of green compared to the older leaves. I have only two frogs, and the plants provide the overwhelming bulk of biomass in this heavily planted viv. The amount of waste they produce may be negligible. The frogs spend much of there time in the interstices of the bromeliads and do much of their defecation there. Bromeliads are flourishing. One has flowered and the other is throwing out a pup. Possibly a result of the frog manure.
George


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

A great thread regarding fetilizers, worth a read....

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Rob,
That thread was informative. 
George


----------

